# IUI at Complete Fertility at Southampton



## Miss Scarlett (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if anyone has been and had IUI treatement at Complete Fertility at Southampton?  

I am single and have PCOS and had been a bit worried going down the route of IUI because of the success rates however I am having second thoughts and heard that Complete are fairly new but have a really good success rate with donor sperm a lot cheaper!

I have tried to do some research but really wanted some personal views and/or stories and if you had been successful there or have any thoughts?

Thanks everyone!

MS x


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there,
One of the ladies on the donor sperm thread is around 14 weeks pregnant following her first IUI at Complete and thought they were fantastic (not just because they gave her her BFP!)  As you can see from my signature, I have two children conceived via DIUI and am hoping to try for #3 early next year.  My previous treatments were at a clinic in London but I'm hoping to go to Complete for my next treatments as their success rates are just so much better than anywhere else. 
Good luck with your tx!
NM


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi, could you post the rates you were given (or an approximate figure)?

I am looking for an alternative, because I am not too happy that my doctor isn't very forthcoming with more information when I ask questions...


----------

